# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Ốc luộc, ngao hấp của sinh viên - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Quán Ốc luộc ngao hấp
> *
> _Địa chỉ: 215 Chùa Láng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Ốc luộc ngao hấp
> *


Là một trong những con phố thiên đường của món ngon Hà thành, bên cạnh cháo cá Bắc Ninh, Bún bò Huế, lẩu vịt, các loại chè… _Chùa Láng_ còn luôn tấp nập người qua kẻ lại bởi sức hút của một quán ăn nổi tiếng – *Quán ốc luộc ngao hấp.
*







Sở hữu một mặt tiền khá rộng rãi, quán luôn là chốn hẹn hò số một của sinh viên Ngoại thương, Ngoại giao và dân sành ốc luộc. Bởi lẽ chất lượng ốc tuyệt ngon, đặc biệt món ngao hấp rất thơm, mềm và ngọt nước. Nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình, vui tính hết sảy, rất biết cách lấy lòng thực khách. Và hơn cả, mặc cho cơn bão giá có hoành hành, quán vẫn giữ một mức giá rất “sinh viên”.


Chọn ốc quả thực đã không dễ, để có một nồi ốc ngon phải cần đến cả sự khéo léo và tay nghề sành sỏi. Những con ốc đều, lộ mắt vẩy, lấp ló sau những nhành sả trắng muốt, còn nghi ngút hơi nóng khiến không ai có thể kìm lòng nổi. Ốc ở đây rất sạch, không bị nhớt và được luộc chín tới để giữ độ giòn, dậy mùi lá chanh thơm phức. Đặc biệt, ốc ngon nhờ phần lớn ở nước chấm. Mỗi quán, mỗi người có một cách pha chế riêng nhưng chế biến để khơi gợi được những tâm hồn ăn uống sành sỏi bao năm nay thì có lẽ, 215 Chùa Láng xứng đáng với danh hiệu lão làng hơn cả. Nước chấm ốc cũng có gừng, tỏi, ơt tươi, sả thái lát, lá chanh và những gia vị cần thiết nhưng một bí quyết gia truyền nào đó đã phú cho nó cái hương vị thật khác lạ, quyến rũ, với đầy đủ chua, cay, mặn, ngọt. 




*
Ốc luộc 15k/ bát




*


*
Ngao hấp 30k/bát


*



Dù ốc luộc và ngao hấp là hai con át chủ bài nhưng menu ở đây thì loại gì cũng có, hầu hết là những món ăn sinh viên như: cháo, trứng cút lộn, nem chua rán, khoai tây chiên, các loại chè… Chẳng thế mà phần lớn, tri kỉ của quán luôn là các bạn học sinh, sinh viên.





_
Nem chua rán ngon tuyệt vời 50k/đĩa


_



*Menu cập nhật đến ngày 15/10/2012*








> *
> Quán Ốc luộc ngao hấp
> *
> _Địa chỉ: 215 Chùa Láng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội 
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Ốc luộc ngao hấp
> *



Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá Quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội – Quan an vat o Ha Noi

----------


## littlegirl

chà, trông ngon ghê, kết nem chua rán nhất  :Smile:

----------


## rose

ốc to thế! trông ngon we'

----------


## lovetravel

ngao hấp ngon thế

----------


## pigcute

Đĩa nem chua ngon ghê

----------


## littlelove

hấp dẫn quá giá lại mềm nữa phải thử thôi

----------


## showluo

toàn món tủ của sinh viên

----------


## wildrose

giá sinh viên có khác nhìn quán cỏ vẻ đông ghê

----------


## songthan

toàn món tủ sinh viên  :cuoi:

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Thực đơn toàn món sinh viên  :love struck:

----------


## teabreakq3

ốc to, ngon, giá cả lại phù hợp. tối nay đi ăn luôn

----------


## tenlua

toàn món ngon mùa đông đây mà

----------


## khanhszin

ôi vừa ngon mà lại rẻ nữa........

----------


## mhanh547

up bác đắt hàng nha

----------


## Amp21

Món này vào mùa động lạnh buốt nhiều người đi ăn lắm

----------


## thanhtt.dhtm

Nhìn giá trên mà mình tiếc hôm trước ăn ở chỗ gần đại học bách khoa, họ chém cho 40k/bát sót hết cả ruột

----------


## dauhalan

quán này toàn món sở trường của mình 
thik nhất món ốc luộc

----------


## langtuvt90

ốc này là ốc bưu vàng hả mọi người nhìn đít tù thế kia , ko biết ăn nhớt ko

----------


## dung89

Phong cách sinh viên

----------


## pystravel

Minh mới ăn ở gần ĐH Ngoại thương, đồ ăn ngon mà cũng hợp lí.

----------


## dung89

Nhìn ốc mà thèm, mùa này ăn ốc thì ngon phải biết

----------

